# Rubber Roof Vs. 1 Piece Vinyl Roof?



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey all... DW and I went to the local RV show yesterday... looked at some competing manufacturers.... what are the pros vs. cons to the roof material? The 1 piece vinyl roof comes with a 12 year warranty... love to hear your thoughts...

Added- just found this.... Lighter weight than rubber. Does not chalk like the common rubber. Extruded in one solid white piece, unlike black layered rubber which can separate, it should not streak black down the sidewalls.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The black streaks are not just from rubber shed. I had a Coleman Mesa PU for 4 years and it had a 1 piece abs roof, no rubber to be found and it had black streaks. Much of the common black steak is caused by pollen, pollution and mold spore (and yes some rubber oxide).

The laminated rubber roof is a good product and the most likely reason you have it on your trailer though is it is cheaper then fiberglass and aluminum. As compared to vinyl I do not think it would be much more durable. Both will last more or less the same number of years with proper care and both require the same type of maintenance.

The MOST common roof failure is not due to roofing material manufacture but due to installation faults.


----------

